# Looking a job in Singapore



## joehan

Hi all..

My name is Joehan, 28yo, male, single, and originally from Indonesia. 
At the moment, I am looking a job in Singapore. 
Currently, I have a banking and export import trading experiences (approximately 4 years). 
I heard that Singapore is open any kinds of jobs for the people from overseas. 
I Already applied from the website, however, the results is still no reseponse.

Does anyone know another way to apply a job in Singapore? 
do i must apply the employement pass by myself? 
Could I go there with social visit and apply a jobs?is it allowed?(Indonesian people just have 14 - 30 days for social visit to enter Singapore once travelled at there - no visa required). 

Thank you and regards,
Joehan


----------



## synthia

I met some nurses who came to Singapore to look for work, found jobs, and then left to wait for visa processing. Good luck!


----------



## USExpat

You can typically come to Singapore on a social visit pass and look for jobs. You can also go to Malaysia (quick bus ride) at the end of your pass and get it renewed. Your new employer, if you find one, will be able to apply for your employment pass.


----------



## synthia

Since you have a different social visa than Americans, I don't know if a visa run will work for you. I get 90 days on entry, and must leave for three nights before I can come back in. And then I may get only 14 days on my second entry. However, both times I went to Malaysia or Indonesia for three weeks, I got another 90 days when I returned.


----------



## nayabo

hello 

i am mohammad ali from pakistan i need job in hongkong and singapore please help me how i apploy and where my visa problem solve i need compony job

please reply me on my yahoo id
thanks 
mohammad ali


----------

